# Official Knicks at Bulls thread. jan 17 7:30 cst WGN NBALP



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought I would start this thread. It wasnt up and I was getting nervous that my mates true blue and Tom forgot about our season!   

Here is my prediction for the game. Its getting tight. Me and Ace are tied for #1 and Wynn is a half game back. Its nerve wracking time. So here it goes.

Bulls 104
Knicks 98

High Scorer, Damnnit, Eddy Curry again. Curry and the Bulls have had the Knicks number over the last couple of years. Curry will get 23 pts. Itll be a high scoring game. Should be interesting!.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think this will be a surprisingly good game, with the Knicks winning in OT.

Knicks 94
Bulls 92


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 95
Knicks 89

EC - 22


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knick will have energy but i dont think it matters as much as they will be playing a back to back against a team that generally wins against them regardless of circumstances 

bulls 102-95 knicks curry high scorer 21


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good guys win this one.

bovine spongiform encephalopathy 91












Knickers 85


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

TB#1 you're frikkin hilarious  HAHA

Bullshizzle 98
Nizzle 91

Dupree gets 14/7


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

its a Saturday night on WGN, where the bulls play their best basketball so i think they will pull this one out.

Bulls- 96
Knicks- 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 92
The Knick -- 78

JYD 10 points and 17 boards.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 89
Knicks 85

Crawford 18, 5, 5


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 100
Knicks 88


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Bulls 100
> Knicks 88


well one thing is for sure. With Ace, Wynn, Curry and myself all picking the Bulls, we all will still be on top of the race in a days time. Who is going to buck the trend first? It wont be me. Im afraid!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well one thing is for sure. With Ace, Wynn, Curry and myself all picking the Bulls, we all will still be on top of the race in a days time. Who is going to buck the trend first? It wont be me. Im afraid!


I've got the rest of the month charted out already. Better look now, cause all that's comin' later is my dust!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got the rest of the month charted out already. Better look now, cause all that's comin' later is my dust!


i got the goggles on. Dust bothers my eyes

Im the turtle. One game at a time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 102 

Knickerbockers 88


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well one thing is for sure. With Ace, Wynn, Curry and myself all picking the Bulls, we all will still be on top of the race in a days time. Who is going to buck the trend first? It wont be me. Im afraid!


Im not doing good in the Ribs race, Im just giving the Bullies some love!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not doing good in the Ribs race, Im just giving the Bullies some love!!


your a half game back mate!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

knicks win. 99-92


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Knicks 105
Bulls 93


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks 90
Bulls 87


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Knicks blew the heck out of Sonics tonight in Wilkens debut.

But this game is on Saturday night, on WGN, where the bulls rarely ever disappoint.

Bulls 98
Knicks 94

JC 24


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 93
knicks 84


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I went against Bulls on WGN last week and blew it. 

Knicks 98
Bulls 91

But I'm making a play to get back into the ribs race here.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Knicks 100.
Bulls 88.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

You have got to be kidding. Their 6th man is better than our first.

NY 102
Bulls 86


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Knickerbockers 97
Bulls 88


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We could barely beat the Knicks without their starting back court. Now they have Houston back and Marbury. I don't think we stand much of a chance. We need to get their starting 5 in foul trouble to even stand a chance.

Knicks 101
Bulls 89


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm hoping it will the 6th straight home win against the Knicks.

So...

Bulls 101
Knicks 99

Dupree as starter 20 pts
Crawford 25 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Knicks blew the heck out of Sonics tonight in Wilkens debut.
> 
> But this game is on Saturday night, on WGN, where the bulls rarely ever disappoint.
> ...


their last national game, was against Boston. They lost an awful game 88-77. We shot 24% in the second half.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Knicks 102
Bulls 93


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 604
Knicks 97


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hoping it's gonna go down to the wire like the last one and somehow, someway the bulls prevail. 



Bulls 99
Knicks 95




HEY! for those of you attending the game tonight, you need to think about chanting SKI-LES, SKI-LES or something like that. Out here on planet claire - which is six blocks from The Garden - you could hear the "LEN-NY" chants outside. And this is a really noisy neighborhood! 


then again, the bulls need to give us something to cheer about. oy. 



:grinning:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 98
Knicks 90

Hinrich 29


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Goin for the first correct prediction...

Bulls - 102
Knicks - 97

Hinrich drops 22


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Knicks 95
Bulls 87


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Knicks 102
Bulls 96

I'm predicting a good game...


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Knicks - 94
Bulls - 89

Dupree starts and scores 21.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks 101 
Bulls 94 

KVH has 28


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 98 Knicks 94


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

The Bulls will lose to this Knicks team.

Knicks 98
Bulls 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Knicks 119-99


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Saturday night. WGN. My first look at Dupree.

Bulls are a lock to win this.

Bulls-104
Knicks-96

Curry-40

Hopefully Hinrich can lock down Marbury tonight and Jamal can get his long arms in Houston's face.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nikkurbokkars: 104
Bulle: 92

KVH with 25.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

my first bulls game that i've been able to watch on tv in a long time! i'm pumped! (i've already made my prediction)


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

bulls 84
knicks 91

leading scorer hinrich with 17


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

whoa bulls are shooting the lights out.. too bad its only been a few minutes into the game.. lets hope they can keep it up!

hinrich 2-2 from 3


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dayam. Except for Kirk's stupid TO, Bulls are playing awesome. Craw and Curry are bringing it, Kirk's stroke is on. I like Dupree starting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls look good early. I like the new lineup.

Jamal looks like he's put on some bulk since Skiles came aboard. I thought he looked bigger the last time I saw him. But he definitely looks bigger now.

And Curry looks less fat today.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bulls looking pretty good so far, Shooting very well but we know that can't last. It looks like Mutombo can't stop Curry from doing what ever he wants so far.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry looks unstoppable right now, this is the player we've been looking for! 

Hes showing hes got great soft hands, and HES GETTING POSITION IN THE POST, which is somethign hes struggled with in the past. 

I can see the hard work hes been putting in already. Hes scoring with ease on one of the better big man defenders of all time.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

C. Eunuch !

I mean C.UNiT!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

curry 10 pts on 5/6 shooting, 3 rbds.. solid start i'd say


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Crawford with the SICK near-halfcourt lob to Curry. Those two are playing awesome rightn now.

Kirk is outplaying Marbury by a mile now as well, although those big man screens up top are vicious.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Sheesh 

At this rate this may be like a 1980's Denver Nuggets outing 180 - 178 or something like that


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man I never get sick of seeing Scottie play for the Bulls.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Man I never get sick of seeing Scottie play for the Bulls.


I do 

Leave Scottie with Jethro Tull .. living in the past


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm watching on MSG. Knicks announcers gave nice props to Kirk, discussed eddy's conditioning, but i think he DOES look thinner!!
he and jc look to be in synch tonight.




finally.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Speaking of Jethro Tull ... I think Ensemble Rock with complex wood arrangements ( see the flute ) is going to make a comeback 

You heard it here first


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Im a bit dissapointed. Game Threads are not as popular as they were one week ago, there is no play by play, jokes, colour stuff, etc.

Come on guys!!

:buddies:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I wonder if Keith Van Horn and Chris Gatling feel an unspeakable bond that ties them together as brothers through NBA eternity ??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

solid first quarter from all of the starters. Dupree did not score but he was active. Curry? Very nice! Crawford his a couple of threes and Hinrich scored. No complaints so far


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great first quarter.

But we're only up by 3. Uh oh.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I've been impressed with the ball movement the knicks have been doing on offense.. 

curry has been awesome so far, and should continue to dominate as long as he continues to fight in the post..

Is Brunson in the lineup tonight?? No game is complete without him!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Im a bit dissapointed. Game Threads are not as popular as they were one week ago, there is no play by play, jokes, colour stuff, etc.
> 
> Come on guys!!
> ...


Sorry, thursday night I was gone, tonight I actually get to watch the bulls.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Look.. the only way I can tolerate Scottie Pippen the 2nd time around was if he brought the hightop house party do back with him 

That's the Scottie _ I _ cherish


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Im a bit dissapointed. Game Threads are not as popular as they were one week ago, there is no play by play, jokes, colour stuff, etc.
> 
> Come on guys!!
> ...


It is a Saturday night, 52. I'm here for now, but a bit later, you can find me in da club!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Looking good so far...

... by the way, did anyone see the Knicks' game with the Sonics yesterday? I was reading over the box score and it looked like Van Horn completely demolished Rashard Lewis


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

did not like the wild shots by Gill and fizer. Anyone see Pipp during the t/o pull over Fizer and talk to him about his shot?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> ... by the way, did anyone see the Knicks' game with the Sonics yesterday? I was reading over the box score and it looked like Van Horn completely demolished Rashard Lewis


No thank God. Just gonna forgive and forget. Move on and keep on truckin'. Seattle can lose ugly if their shooters shoot bad. And if the other team can score....oh yeah...not pretty.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> It is a Saturday night, 52. I'm here for now, but a bit later, you can find me in da club!


It has been like this for some games already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our second unit is a little lackluster.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Where is Curry? :whoknows:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Starbs and Horny Keith together again ... across the Hudson

Look for Isiah to 

1. Negotiate day release for Jayson Williams 
2. Deal Charlie Ward's prayer partner , Alan Houston for Kerry Kittles and the rights to Jamie Feick ( and his prosthetic legs ) 
3. Send out an SOS for Horny Keith's soul brother , Chris "Wherever I lay my my hat that's my home" Gatling 

I predict it will happen by retro jersey night .. my god how confusing will that be


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> It has been like this for some games already.


You're right, 52. I like game threads, but I've always preferred a chat room during a game so you don't have to keep reloading the page. It's probably something they can't afford to add here at bbb.net. I've lobbied with Retro several times. Perhaps no one but me is interested. In any case, I like game threads too.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Looking good so far...
> 
> ... by the way, did anyone see the Knicks' game with the Sonics yesterday? I was reading over the box score and it looked like Van Horn completely demolished Rashard Lewis


May have had something to do with Starbs 1000 assists he handed out 

That's what happens to a team that has no inside core and a penetrating guard like Starbs

Horn just camped on the riverbank all night , toes dangling in the water with his fishing pole baited in the water just waiting for something for opportunity to jump on his pole ( like most of us I guess )


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Where is Curry? :whoknows:


Oxygen Chamber 

Pax got a good price on the liquidation of Wacko Jacko's goods and chattels 

Bubbles came along in the deal ... good wing span , soft hands.. a natural shotblocker 

Look for Bubbles to provide some energy in the 3rd


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Knicks have taken the lead. They're pretty much getting anything they want offensively.

And y does Houston always play so well against us? He can't miss right now.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Yeah Othella is in the game and putting the smack down 

Perhaps as a justification that those for Crawford straight up trades were not so crazed !

I never liked it though 

I wanted Slako Vranes too


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houston is #4 all time in Knicks scoring.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Horn just camped on the riverbank all night , toes dangling in the water with his fishing pole baited in the water just waiting for something for opportunity to jump on his pole ( like most of us I guess )


LOFL. That's FJ HOF material.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Houston is #4 all time in Knicks scoring.


Both 4 all time in scoring and #4 in least points scored as a Knicks starter 

Ironic ?

You bet


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

If a movie studio ever elects to make a movie of the 1960's cult cartoon 

* CLUTCH CARGO *

I nominate Michael Doleac for the role of Clutch


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Allan Houston is money. 23 points I believe.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy Curry is the best Center in the East _ right at this minute _ 

And for this minute only 

I don't believe I am exagerating by proclaiming this


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I dont know why everytime I see Allan Houston I think Pete Sampras.

:|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I wanna see Pip on Houston in the 2nd half. Pip would love the challenge....AND it would really help the Bulls. He's unconscious right now.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Every time Allan chucks up a prayer .. it gets answered 

Must be through weight of contribution


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I wanna see Pip on Houston in the 2nd half.


I don't think Altar Boy Allan is that kind of girl


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

this game has been really fun to watch too... 

is new york really good offensively or have we been bad?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

19 first half points for Curry ...He looked active from the beginning and the Bulls(esp. JC) have done an awesome job setting him up.

We really need to tighten up our perimeter D though....their guards r just whoring us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Eddy Curry is the best Center in the East _ right at this minute _
> 
> And for this minute only
> ...


I know this is the Knicks, but there is no reason why Eddy can't do this every night. Desire and effort. 

Jamal looks good. 

This is Eddy's best games since he came back from his injury. 

Enjoyable first half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When our guys are playing together like this it makes me think Paxson's best move might be the one he decides not to make.

These guys are improving. It was probably a little much to put the playoffs expectations on them so hard this early. It's clear they weren't ready and the injuries hit hard too. But Skiles is really developing these guys and they are looking pretty damn nice.

Hope they can pull this one out. Houston is shooting lights out. With a hand in his face most times.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When Hinrich and Crawford are both out, the offense SUCKS.

I don't know what Scottie Pippen brings to this team. I don't like it when point-forwards spend half an hour posting up and then throw up bricks.

JC and EC are playing spectacular ball.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JC is always looking for his boy Curry, I love that. Curry has 19 pts on 9/11 FG shooting. He does look a lot better tonight physically. His touch around the hoop looks like it did last year at the end of the season. 

JC with 11 and 6 in the 1st half. Hinrich with 8 and 2.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Speaking of Jethro Tull ... I think Ensemble Rock with complex wood arrangements ( see the flute ) is going to make a comeback
> 
> You heard it here first


Thurston Moore and Lee Renaldo would be at the vanguard. Kill yr idols.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

LMAO @ Knicks fan @ ESPN Message Board:

"CAN CURRY SHOOT OR IS HE A DUNK ONLY LOSER LIKE SO MANY THESE DAYS? 

SHAME WE KEEP ROTATING DEFENSE AND LEAVING HIM WIDE OPEN UNDER THE HOOP 

WHY IS THAT? DONT GET IT 

OH WELL WE BACK IN THE LEAD"

Haha


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Anyone else think that Marbury pass to Van Horn on the break was a terrible decision? Marbury had an easy layup and Van Horn ended up having to make free throws (which he didnt)


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

EC and JC always seem to pick it up against the Knicks.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> I don't know what Scottie Pippen brings to this team.


A.Baggage

B. Arthiritis 

C.Retribution 

D. Collection for a debt never paid

E. How to get Poll position in the Soup Queue 

F. All of the above


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip's only useful for D and some veteran leadership at this point in his career....and he should stick to it. He sometimes tries to over-do it(like tonight so far)....needs to realize he's 38.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

blazing 61%! Lead by Eddy's 9-11

We are shooting 67% in threes, they are shooting, 75% and it is not 3-4! Try 6-8. 

NY is doing a good good job of keeping us off of the offensive boards, of course our shooting is doing a good job of that as well. 

Bulls would be leading big time if not for the hot hand of Houston. 23 pts.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, so we are down by one at the half.

Tonites game has been an example of what is right with the young guys when they play with heart and focus.

Curry, Crawford and Hinrich look great. Not only on offense, but also on defense. They are helping out each other and passing well. This is a game that stats can't accurately reflect.

Win or lose, this is the type of effort that needs to happen for the remainder of the season. If that occurs, give us a high pick (Okafor or Deng), a dedicated off-season under the eye of Skiles and Paxson and I really belive we will be great.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

God bless the enigma that is Eddy Curry. The boy is back? The bounce is back?


Somewhere RetroDreams is smiling.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Anyone else think that Marbury pass to Van Horn on the break was a terrible decision? Marbury had an easy layup and Van Horn ended up having to make free throws (which he didnt)


I am glad we made it back on defense to stop it! 

Glad to see Skiles get a T! They were trying to foul Hinrich because they had a foul to give. Hinrich goes to the floor and that was a no call??? Come on!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> God bless the enigma that is Eddy Curry. The boy is back? The bounce is back?
> 
> 
> Somewhere RetroDreams is smiling.


Yeah but has he busted anyone's mouth yet ?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Its just amazing to me how certain traits continue over time. We seem to match up with the Knicks very well. This one is one in which we will pull out. The second one is Eddy Curry. He always shows up to dominate the Knicks. Now only if every team we played against was the Knicks


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its just amazing to me how certain traits continue over time. We seem to match up with the Knicks very well. This one is one in which we will pull out. The second one is Eddy Curry. He always shows up to dominate the Knicks. Now only if every team we played against was the Knicks


Maybe hypnosis ?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its just amazing to me how certain traits continue over time. We seem to match up with the Knicks very well. This one is one in which we will pull out. The second one is Eddy Curry. He always shows up to dominate the Knicks. Now only if every team we played against was the Knicks


Ahhhh...rlucas..lets hope the Eddy Curry of March/April 2003 is back

What a win will it be if Curry dropped 40 on them?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its just amazing to me how certain traits continue over time. We seem to match up with the Knicks very well. This one is one in which we will pull out. The second one is Eddy Curry. He always shows up to dominate the Knicks. Now only if every team we played against was the Knicks


Correct in both points. 

NY played last night but the starters sat a lot in the second half.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its just amazing to me how certain traits continue over time. We seem to match up with the Knicks very well. This one is one in which we will pull out. The second one is Eddy Curry. He always shows up to dominate the Knicks. Now only if every team we played against was the Knicks


Or the Hornets 
 


BTW, I posted the Sentinel article


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

You never know, especially with some people, but what would you rather see: Curry scoring 45-50 or the Bulls winning?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

If this play keeps up, we will end up falling just short of the playoffs and we'll be confused all over again leaving us with re-filled kool-aid cups.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

they started the first half with 9-10 FG's

the second half 0-9 FG's..

unpredictable


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I really like the way this starting 5 looks. They've come out shooting poorly in the 3rd so far, but they've got good energy and ball movement. The chemistry just seems a little better than what we've been used to lately.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dupree hits Van Horn in the mouth. 

Oh, if it only would have been Eddy. RetroDreams' club almost had a basis in fact.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a dumb pass AD there.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Crawford heating up a little bit, how about Mutombo decking Curry? :upset:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crawford for 3!!!!

This team is just so much more fun to watch when JC and Eddy are on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

omigod. Marbury just tried to take out Johnny Red Kerr with a pass.

This means war.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal has it going on tonight! Taking it to the hole and hitting threes. Finding Curry!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The last two buckets for Jamal -- the sweet drive and the three on the baseline right off the pass -- were very, very nice.

Helluva job Jamal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 16. 

By the way, why wasn't there a foul when Eddy hit the floor earlier in the quarter?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

keep the turnovers low


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Knicks announcers are worried about eddy, that he's "sucking wind" and skiles is telling him to suck it up!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> Knicks announcers are worried about eddy, that he's "sucking wind" and skiles is telling him to suck it up!


'


Yeah, if he's going to get back into shape this year, he's going to need to play through those points when he's gassed and find a second wind. He's not going to getg himself into shape playing 20 minutes a night.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

NICE BLOCK JAMAL. 

Dupree got air on that, couldnt handle it though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford makes a spectacular block on Houston, then throws up the perfect lob to Dupree, who blows it!

That could've really drove the crowd NUTS.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford has done a good job of contesting Houston's shot this quarter. Really cooled him off. Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh yeah. And Stephon Who?

Kirk doing a nice job on Marbury tonight, to say the least.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

dupree can sky!! 

Jamal is doing it all tonight. Eddy is sucking wind. No doubt. 1 pt, 4 rebounds and 1 assist this quarter. 

Did you guys know he has 3 assists this game? :yes:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow! Nice ball movement to Davis for the dunk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

First bad attempt of the day by JC. He's still having an awesome game though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a play!!! Jamal to Hinrich to Davis for a dunk!! 75-68.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Jamals DEFENSE has been pretty impressive tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Knicks announcers on Jamal Crawford:

"You get the good and the bad with Jamal Crawford" 





yup.
but he's ON tonight.
oh yeah. :yes:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is Dupree playing good D or is Van Horn just in one of his funks?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to toot my own horn but Doug Collins just said exactly what I have been saying for months. He says Kirk and Jamal could be Isiah and Dumars. he also said that this PG-SG stuff is just crap. Give him 2 guys who can just be Guards, or Players, and he would take that over a traditional 1 and 2 any day of the week.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls cooled down to 51%. Lead by 7. Houston did not score that quarter.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

what the hell... im runnning on laptop and my power is out, so i cant watch the game... game cast said kirk was ejected, what did he do?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Eddy Curry is just not fit enough or has low cardio stress tolerance


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> what the hell... im runnning on laptop and my power is out, so i cant watch the game... game cast said kirk was ejected, what did he do?


Kirk still okay to play, but hes on the bench at the moment.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk still okay to play, but hes on the bench at the moment.



thanks i was just like WTF!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is in a good spot to be one of the best games we've played all year...

Thomas is the Knicks savior (Isiah)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

damn... and the lead is just given up like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8-0 run by the knicks. up 76-75. Bulls 0-3. Knicks 3-7 this quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need Eddy back in the game. The offense is so much better with a post presence.

It just falls to pieces when Eddy leaves. They key up on Kirk or Jamal and it makes it very hard to get good looks.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Pippen not playing well at all. 

he's throwing up crap, and shouldn't be.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich has put Marbury on lockdown.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> We need Eddy back in the game. The offense is so much better with a post presence.
> 
> It just falls to pieces when Eddy leaves. They key up on Kirk or Jamal and it makes it very hard to get good looks.



Agreed. We seem to settle for more low-percentage jump shots without him.

Speak of the devil, Curry checks back in.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

crap- KVH is on fire


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Nothing we havent seen before: Another 4th quarter meltdown!

:upset:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Van Horn 8 points on last 3 possessions.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

KVH is killing us. Nice block by Curry though.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Why does Skiles always insist on sitting either Jamal or Kirk in the early 4th ?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is just SAD. Another 4th qtr collapse.

And PLS, bench Pippen. He's providing nothing to us in this game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, we're back to losing.

Dupree has shown a willingness to take and hit a jumper, which is a good sign, although Van Horn is suddenly kicking our asses.

(by the way, part of what impressed me from the box score wasn't just that Van Horn lit it up, but Rashard Lewis- who I assume was guarded by KVH- had an ugly looking game). Van Horn is looking like he's doing it at both ends.

If the Knicks would really dump him for not much, I'd happily offer up not much to get him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> Why does Skiles always insist on sitting either Jamal or Kirk in the early 4th ?


Is he trying to make sure one of them will always have fresh legs and be able to push the ball at the end of the game? That would be my only thought.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I hate this *, just because its KVH who is killing us. 

:upset:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he trying to make sure one of them will always have fresh legs and be able to push the ball at the end of the game? That would be my only thought.


Yeah but it hardly ever works. :no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY steps it up. And so far we don't answer. We see this a lot. 

Nice block by Eddy.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like that offensive foul by Curry, he needed to knock Thomas on his *** to get him off a little bit, now if we could only get the Shaq treatment. 

Curry needs the ball on the other block, he likes going left into the lane on his moves. They have him set up on the wrong block.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I've no clue y Curry tries to post up on the right hand side. He's downright AWFUL when it comes to going left. His shot always ends up being either blocked or stripped. Or during that last posession - an offensive foul.

Skiles made a horrible move by benching JC.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now we need Crawford in there with Kirk and Curry. That's the core. And Pip is giving us nothing out there. KVH is just laying off of him daring him to shoot. Making it even harder for Curry to have room to work.

You get Crawford over there, you'll give Curry more room to work.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> Yeah but it hardly ever works. :no:



No, I'd prefer to see them both out there right now, too. I was just trying to think of what the reason might be.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd prefer to see them both out there right now, too. I was just trying to think of what the reason might be.


And I was talking to an imaginary Scott Skiles. Damn, he's really gotta stop doing this. It foils all momentum and well, it'll take a while before they get it going again.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

WHAT THE $%&@$% !!!!

Is this the same Curry we saw in the 1st half? How could he follow up one of the best halfs hes ever had, with one of the worst? Terrible. He knows how to disappoint me better than any player I can recall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are being out played completly this quarter less than five minutes left, we have scored 4 pts. 1-8. NY is 7-15! We act like that we played last night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Argh. Eddy and Corie both dropped the ball. 4 points that were huge right there.

We're not setting up the way we did in the first half. Curry isn't getting established in the post like he was and I don't think there's a concerted effort being made to get him the ball like there was.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This game is another example of how important Eddy Curry is to the Chicago Bulls franchise. 

In the 1st half Curry had 19 points the Bulls scored 55 points.

In the 2nd half, Curry has one and the Bulls have 24.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich 3!!

Van Horn answers back. Dupree is too short to guard van horn


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> This game is another example of how important Eddy Curry is to the Chicago Bulls franchise.
> 
> In the 1st half Curry had 19 points the Bulls scored 55 points.
> ...


Dont forget Crawford 18 points, 8 dimes


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

really frustrating watching these past few minutes


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> This game is another example of how important Eddy Curry is to the Chicago Bulls franchise.
> 
> In the 1st half Curry had 19 points the Bulls scored 55 points.
> ...


Offensively he's real important.

But he wasn't in when we took our biggest lead of the game at the end of the third with the defense tightening.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is just depressing 

Last season, we LOST just *ONE* game @ HOME when leading after 3 qtrs. Of course, back then we had Rose who finished *3rd* in 4th qtr scoring. This year.....:upset: 

WE must have set some kind of record for most blown 4th qtr leads b4 the AS break.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

jack up a three jamal.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

G
A
M
E

O
V
E
R

:upset: 
:no: 
:sour:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here we go fellas.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

knicks by six, I think we have a cahnce.....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Skiles = What in the hell is he doing?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love it when they suddenly act like they're going to come back. Just to get those of us still watching to hope a little more...only to twist the knife a little deeper.

Please let this time be diffrent.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Skiles = What in the hell is he doing?


he is staring into a blank space- I think he is in a state of depression


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LMAO, Craw was hacked, then a TO


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> he is staring into a blank space- I think he is in a state of depression


He can only blame himself. Davis and Blount = no post offense. You wanna know why we lost the lead... look no further.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Dupes Dupree !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal's 3: IN and OUT. Then Blount commits a backcourt violation :upset:

These type of losses just kill a team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha @ announcers trying to jinx houston.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

why do i see the Marbury trade as exactly the same thing as the Rose trade? The knicks have traded for basically a good player who is really a loser and cap weight in Penny. The suns get picks, Lampe, cap space and Milos Vujanic. I bet the Marbury trade just kills the Knicks long term, especially now that it looks like Sheed is going to Dallas


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ugh Marbury splits FT's


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH, nice pass Pip 

He was def. our worst player tonight.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> He can only blame himself. Davis and Blount = no post offense. You wanna know why we lost the lead... look no further.


That and the persistence of the strategy that sits out his best players from the beginning of the fourth right into the middle. He's gotta stop cause we are not a come-from-behind team.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

And Scottie is in the game why?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> He can only blame himself. Davis and Blount = no post offense. You wanna know why we lost the lead... look no further.


Yeah ... Eddy is just not effective playing extended minutes because he is not fit enough 

Cardio fatigue after a burst and he's Facked 

He's a talent but please let's take the rose coloured glasses off and call a spade a bloody shovel


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> And Scottie is in the game why?


Oh come on Retro!

He is providing us with veteran leadership, didn't you hear!?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Van Horn just torched us in the 4th(16 pts in quarter). He really exploited Dupree's size.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Well Eddy and Jamal both scored 20 and 10's tonight 

So let's be happy with that and bash Coach Skiles for costing us the game when the reality is is that if Eddy had any goddamn clue what it meant to be a pro we wouldn't have anything to whine about


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

One thing I would have done is bring in JYD when Van Horn was getting hot. Just to make it more difficult for Van Horn to see the bucket.

And I think he sat Crawford too long in the 4th. He should have sat him in the 3rd longer and played he and hinrich the entire 4th.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Eddy is just not effective playing extended minutes because he is not fit enough
> ...


Yawn... 

He didn't show any signs of being tired in the 4th. Skiles was pissed because Curry had the TO and yanked him. Cost us the game... make all the excuses you want, but we can win with Curry or lose without him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I hate Pippen (Right now), I think (And I thought this back then) Pax could have invested that MLE much better.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Well Eddy and Jamal both scored 20 and 10's tonight
> 
> So let's be happy with that and bash Coach Skiles for costing us the game when the reality is is that if Eddy had any goddamn clue what it meant to be a pro we wouldn't have anything to whine about


He did play well in the limited minutes he was in.. oh well


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yawn...
> ...


there is alot of truth here


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Well Eddy and Jamal both scored 20 and 10's tonight
> 
> So let's be happy with that and bash Coach Skiles for costing us the game when the reality is is that if Eddy had any goddamn clue what it meant to be a pro we wouldn't have anything to whine about


First we be happy that he had 20 and 10

Then you bash him cause he doesnt know what being a pro is?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

well atleast I am still tied for first place with Ace. But i bet there are some others tied with the 2 of us now.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Agree 

He could have done that if Dupes was not a more effective scorer and we had something going on with Curry whereby we didn't need every bit of Offense we could muster without compromising our defense so much 

Curry ( if effective ) Davis, Williams, Crawford and Hinrich were who we should have gone with down the stretch 

But when Eddy falls and is not effective .. there goes most of it


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> well atleast I am still tied for first place with Ace. But i bet there are some others tied with the 2 of us now.


After the Knicks win last night, I was planning to change my pick. Dammit!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> First we be happy that he had 20 and 10
> ...


Sarcasm and Cynicism 

You'll learn about it out in the big bad world one day


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> After the Knicks win last night, I was planning to change my pick. Dammit!!!


I really thought this one and the Boston game were the easiest picks. and those were the wins i screwed up on this month. But when I saw you, Wynn, and Ace all picking the Bulls, i nearly changed to the Knicks looking for some seperation. But didnt happen


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I really thought this one and the Boston game were the easiest picks. and those were the wins i screwed up on this month. But when I saw you, Wynn, and Ace all picking the Bulls, i nearly changed to the Knicks looking for some seperation. But didnt happen


Im going with the Bulls against Washington next monday, so you may very well go with Kwame and co.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yawn...
> ...


Yawn indeed

There is reason Eddy only took 2 shot attempts in the 2nd half 

You have to have position to get the ball '

You only get position if your strength and fitness are there 

Spurts and bursts of energy in sporadic "flame on / flame off" manner is fine if your pimp azz only ever wants to be a spoon fed sh!t kicker 

I swear people just defend positions on this board for the sake of defending positions which have more to do with their own chest thumping than any degree of realism 

Instead let's look at it a pleasing individual nominal performance of 20 and 10 when he couldn't be a man and fisnish what he started 

Rejoice !


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Im going with the Bulls against Washington next monday, so you may very well go with Kwame and co.


Is arenas playing? If so, i am with the Wiz on this one. Now is crunch time, i am going to have to start doing some research

Atlanta won tonight so I think they passed us tonight


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> there is alot of truth here


Yeah 

And we've been winning with Curry for how long now 

Someone remind me I forget 

Hey I know let's dump Skiles and sign Mike Fratello to see whether our nosewiped azz wiped punk azzed pukes can send a 4th Coach down 

A Coach a season .. hell maybe Eddy will set some NBA records after all


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah
> ...


whoa whoa whoa
Just saying that I think Skiles could have gone back to Curry a little quicker. But Skiles was doing what he thought was right. Tonight, it just didnt work out. But Skiles is the best coach for Eddy Curry right now. He cares enough to work him out beyond practice. Skiles deserves alot of credit. But in a couple of years, the Bulls will need a new coach. 

For the record, I think Fratello is a joke of a coach and id rather have Skiles. And since I am not a huge Skiles fan ( but i do like him more today then 2 weeks ago), that says something


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Curry's physical state reminds me of a kid i know who plays ball here in maryland. All the talent in the world but in terrible shape. Well this decided to play football his senior year and got into great shape. Well to make a long story short, he'll be playing football for maryland next year, and is probably the best big man in maryland as of right now. He looks like a totally different person.


Curry needs to get into shape he needs to lose the fat and build muscle and settle at about 280. Has Curry ever seriously lifted weights? It could help him.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Is arenas playing? If so, i am with the Wiz on this one. Now is crunch time, i am going to have to start doing some research
> ...


No Arenas, CL, Hughes and Kwame will have huge games!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Curry's physical state reminds me of a kid i know who plays ball here in maryland. All the talent in the world but in terrible shape. Well this decided to play football his senior year and got into great shape. Well to make a long story short, he'll be playing football for maryland next year, and is probably the best big man in maryland as of right now. He looks like a totally different person.
> 
> 
> Curry needs to get into shape he needs to lose the fat and build muscle and settle at about 280. Has Curry ever seriously lifted weights? It could help him.


Curry has never had a job before. This is his first job. Thats just nuts. Responsibility is something he will need to learn. It is going to take time. But will we have the patience? Thats the question of the day. Tonight, he didnt lose the game for us, he in fact kept us in it early. We lost cause we couldnt guard the perimeter


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> No Arenas, CL, Hughes and Kwame will have huge games!!


so no Gilbert and Laettner?

Hmmm, I have to think about this one a little more. Im leaning towards the Wiz but who knows


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> so no Gilbert and Laettner?
> ...


Yeah, you must go with the Wizards!!

:devil2: 

:joke:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you must go with the Wizards!!
> ...


i have to admit. ending up with the #1 pick right now is looking more and more enticing to me then another 20 win season and the 6th overall pick. This team is going nowhere and i think rebuilding part IV is going to start this summer. Getting Emeka, Deng or Howard would be a great start on it however.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Curry started with 19 points finished with 20 he should have had at least 30. The game plan was obviously to get him the ball. Why didnt he get the ball? He was never in good position. Why? Because he was winded. Its not bad just a point of improvement. A lot of young big men struggle with conditioning. Often times its hard for them to get in shape but when they do watch out. Sean May struggled with the same thing last night, in fact thats why he was hurt so much last year. 



Its just that he needs to focus on it during the season/offseason. Run a few laps on the days off. Watch what he eats and eat protein it helps you get in shape faster. An hour of running wind sprints and 30 minutes of running hills/incline should have him in shape in a few weeks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Curry started with 19 points finished with 20 he hsould have had at least 30. The game plan was obviously to get him the ball. Why didnt he get the ball? He was never in good position. Why? Because he was winded. Its not bad just a point of improvement. A lot of young big men struggle with conditioning. Often times its hard for them to get in shape but when they do watch out. Sean May struggled with the same thing last night, in fact thats why he was hurt so much last year.
> 
> 
> ...


He was, no doubt. Van Lier is saying the same thing, right now. If you are tired, let offense suffer but play defense and rebound. He did that somewhat tonight. Had 6 rebounds in 10 minutes in the second half. 

Boy if this kid ever gets in shape!!! He will be a monster.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> so no Gilbert and Laettner?
> ...


The Wiz-Bulls game should be a good one to watch, if only because it's a winnable game for two teams that don't have winnable games come across their schedule too often. I remember in the preseason talking about how these two teams would be competing with one another to try to sneak into the 7-8th seed -- my, how times have changed.

Not to talk up my guy on the opponent's turf, but has Kwame jumped ahead of the other HS kids of his class? It's tough to say with TC out with the injury, but I still think he's one to watch out for in that game. He always gets up to play the Bulls, and he's put up 14.6 PPG on 51% FG and 8.5 RPG over our past six games.

I'm really interested in watching Dupree play. You guys have made him sound like something really good, and his matchup against Hayes should be a fun one.

I know this post has nothing to do with the Bulls/Knicks game, but you guys were talking about the Wiz so I felt like adding some thoughts  I'll repost it in the appropriate thread when someone makes one tomorrow.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He was, no doubt. Van Lier is saying the same thing, right now. If you are tired, let offense suffer but play defense and rebound. He did that somewhat tonight. Had 6 rebounds in 10 minutes in the second half.
> ...


i think its more then that. he could be a physical monster, but unless he has that fire, it may never matter. He has to want to punish people, he has to want to be the greatest, he has to want to be unstoppable. A combination of conditioning and heart have to be there. Right now, its purely talent with neither conditioning and heart. But he may add the conditioning. But something tells me we would still be wanting more


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*(3:19) [CHI] Curry Substitution replaced by Blount *

(3:19) [NYK 68-69] Marbury Free Throw 2 of 2 (8 PTS)
(3:04) [CHI 71-68] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (18 PTS) Assist: Davis (5 AST)
(2:51) [NYK] Marbury Turnover: Bad Pass (3 TO)
(2:51) [CHI] Team Timeout: Regular
(2:51) [NYK] Thomas Substitution replaced by Harrington
(2:37) [CHI] Davis Jump Shot: Missed
(2:35) [NYK] Marbury Rebound (Off:0 Def:2)
(2:20) [NYK] Hardaway Jump Shot: Missed
(2:18) [CHI] Crawford Rebound (Off:0 Def:3)
(2:11) [CHI 73-68] Blount Jump Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Crawford (8 AST)
(1:50) [NYK] Van Horn Jump Shot: Missed
(1:48) [CHI] Blount Rebound (Off:1 Def:2)
(1:43) [CHI] Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
(1:41) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:0 Def:4)
(1:26) [NYK] Marbury Turnover: Bad Pass (4 TO) Steal: Crawford (3 ST)
(1:09) [CHI 75-68] Davis Dunk Shot: Made (12 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (4 AST)
(1:01) [NYK] Team Timeout: Short
(0:49) [NYK] Van Horn Jump Shot: Missed
(0:47) [CHI] Hinrich Rebound (Off:0 Def:2)
(0:41) [CHI] Crawford Layup Shot: Missed Block: Doleac (2 BLK)
(0:41) [CHI] Team Rebound

*(0:41) 2) [CHI] Hinrich Substitution replaced by Pippen*

(0:23) [CHI] Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
(0:21) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:0 Def:5)
(0:00) [NYK] Marbury Jump Shot: Missed
(0:00) [CHI] Dupree Rebound (Off:0 Def:5)
(0:00) End Period
4th Period
(11:41) [NYK] Marbury Layup Shot: Missed
(11:39) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:1 Def:5)
(11:37) [NYK] Doleac Layup Shot: Missed
(11:37) [CHI] Team Rebound
(11:37) [NYK] Harrington Foul: Loose Ball (1 PF)
(11:24) [CHI] Blount Jump Shot: Missed
(11:23) [NYK] Van Horn Rebound (Off:0 Def:4)
(11:20) [CHI] Blount Foul: Personal (1 PF)
(11:20) [CHI] Dupree Substitution replaced by Williams
(10:58) [NYK] Hardaway Layup Shot: Missed Block: Davis (1 BLK)
(10:56) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
(10:55) [NYK] Doleac Jump Shot: Missed
(10:53) [NYK 70-75] Van Horn Follow Up Dunk: Made (10 PTS)
(10:53) [NYK] Van Horn Rebound (Off:1 Def:4)
(10:45) [CHI] Williams Jump Shot: Missed
(10:43) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:2 Def:6)
(10:33) [NYK 73-75] Van Horn Jump Shot: Made (13 PTS) Assist: Marbury (8 AST)
(10:11) [CHI] Pippen Jump Shot: Missed
(10:08) [NYK] Doleac Rebound (Off:2 Def:7)
(10:03) [NYK 76-75] Marbury Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS)
(10:01) [CHI] Team Timeout: Regular
(10:01) [NYK] Doleac Substitution replaced by Thomas

*(10:01) 3) [CHI] Crawford Substitution replaced by Hinrich*

(10:01) [CHI] Williams Substitution replaced by Dupree
(9:48) [CHI 77-76] Davis Jump Shot: Made (14 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (5 AST)
(9:33) [NYK] Marbury Turnover: Bad Pass (5 TO) Steal: Pippen (1 ST)
(9:13) [CHI] Pippen Jump Shot: Missed
(9:13) [NYK] Team Rebound
(9:13) [CHI] Davis Foul: Loose Ball (2 PF)
(9:13) [NYK] Marbury Substitution replaced by Norris
(9:02) [CHI] Davis Foul: Personal (3 PF)
(9:02) [NYK] Hardaway Substitution replaced by Houston
(9:02) [CHI] Davis Substitution replaced by Curry
(8:55) [NYK] Houston Jump Shot: Missed
(8:52) [CHI] Pippen Rebound (Off:0 Def:4)
(8:40) [CHI] Pippen Layup Shot: Missed
(8:39) [NYK] Thomas Rebound (Off:0 Def:12)
(8:27) [NYK 79-77] Van Horn Jump Shot: Made (16 PTS) Assist: Norris (2 AST)
(8:08) [CHI] Hinrich Turnover: Bad Pass (4 TO) Steal: Norris (1 ST)
(8:00) [NYK 82-77] Van Horn Jump Shot: Made (19 PTS) Assist: Norris (3 AST)
(7:37) [CHI] Curry Turnover: Lost Ball (4 TO) Steal: Van Horn (3 ST)
(7:23) [NYK] Van Horn Layup Shot: Missed Block: Curry (2 BLK)
(7:21) [NYK] Van Horn Rebound (Off:2 Def:4)
(7:19) [NYK 84-77] Van Horn Jump Shot: Made (21 PTS)
(7:04) [CHI] Hinrich Jump Shot: Missed
(7:01) [CHI] Curry Rebound (Off:4 Def:5)
(7:01) [NYK] Harrington Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
(7:01) [CHI 78-84] Blount Free Throw 1 of 2 (5 PTS)
(7:01) [CHI 79-84] Blount Free Throw 2 of 2 (6 PTS)
(6:42) [NYK] Houston Jump Shot: Missed
(6:39) [CHI] Curry Rebound (Off:4 Def:6)
(6:31) [NYK] Van Horn Violation: Kicked Ball
(6:20) [NYK] Thomas Foul: Personal (3 PF)
(6:15) [CHI] Curry Foul: Offensive (3 PF)
(6:15) [CHI] Curry Turnover: Foul (5 TO)
(6:15) [CHI] Team Timeout: Regular

*(6:15) [CHI] Pippen Substitution replaced by Crawford*

1. Curry was not a big part of the mini-3rd quarter run. I felt that we could have won without him (but it wouldn't hurt if he had shown in the 4th as well).

2. Jamal and Kirk complement each other more than we know. It was painful to see one or the other go at the start of the 4th. Kirk was out for 2 minutes, they roll 8. Jamal sits out for 4 minutes, they roll 8 more. Van Horn was feeling it, but I just feel we would've been better off with these two in.

Skiles helped kill the momentumum. He should have kept Kirk in the 4th WITH Jamal to at least help keep the o in sync while Horny was going off. Eddy should've shown up, but we had this game. Had it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i think its more then that. he could be a physical monster, but unless he has that fire, it may never matter. He has to want to punish people, he has to want to be the greatest, he has to want to be unstoppable. A combination of conditioning and heart have to be there. Right now, its purely talent with neither conditioning and heart. But he may add the conditioning. But something tells me we would still be wanting more


I don't know. The first half he brought all he had. Had nothing left in the second half. If he gets in shape this off season, next season the second half can be half of what he did the first half! 

Yes it is purely talent. But I think once he does get in shape, the heart will come. He will realize he can bring it every night and not just a quarter or two at a time.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry has never had a job before. This is his first job. Thats just nuts. Responsibility is something he will need to learn. It is going to take time. But will we have the patience? Thats the question of the day. Tonight, he didnt lose the game for us, he in fact kept us in it early. We lost cause we couldnt guard the perimeter


Even more specifically we lost because we didn't have the right match up for KVH which was Jerome Williams

It was KVH that killed us 

And we could have played JYD with AD on the forward line instead of Dupes if Curry was consistent in his effectiveness - on both ends 

Bringing it for one play here or there doesn't cut it 

And because of this sporadic / box of chocolates Forrest Gump thing with Eddy Curry .. we had to get balance of offense and defense and go with Dupes over Dawg - we rolled the Dice with Dupes on Horn and Horn went off

The correct assignment was Dawg -- we would have only had that luxury if Eddy was a pro as he is supposed to be 

That's my point


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know. The first half he brought all he had. Had nothing left in the second half. If he gets in shape this off season, next season the second half can be half of what he did the first half!
> ...


I hope so. The conditioning would definetely help. No doubt about it. But heart and conditioning are 2 different things. I think tonight he showed what he can do. But he does this to the Knicks every time. If he could do it against a team like Indiana then id be a bigger believer. I like Curry a ton. But he just seems like an easy going kid. I just dont think he has that killer instinct


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Tim Duncan doesnt seem to have this*

outward fire you rave about rlucas. Some kids just play, I think Curry is one of those players he just goes out and plays. If its there its there,if he doesnt get warmed up he just seems to wander. I think his biggest problem now is just consistency. I think when he have been willing to get the ball into him this season has been acceptingly productive. Its when we defer from him that we struggle and he struggles. That first half offensively was the best we have played in a long while. We shoudl have continues it but we deffered from him in the second half partly because he was tired and they denied the post entry that got us into trouble int he 4th. If we had a few slashers and if Scottie didnt suck so bad it might have been a different game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Even more specifically we lost because we didn't have the right match up for KVH which was Jerome Williams
> ...


im confused. I dont see how Currys lack of production down the stretch had anything to do with KVHs going off on us in the 4th quarter. We just dont have a realistic defensive matchup for KVH but Erob. And where was he tonight?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I have to say that KVH going off was frustrating, but much like Houston going off in the first Quarter.

I think it's obvious why Skiles hatesusing a zone defense. The zone gives opportunities for guys on the outside to hit, open or semi-open shots. If they are hitting them, like NY did tonite, it's game over.

I never like ot lose, but hte loss tonite was atleast a loss with some effort on the Bulls' part.

I think tonite is an example of just needing some patience for everyone to come together under Skiles' system and tutalage.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> im confused. I dont see how Currys lack of production down the stretch had anything to do with KVHs going off on us in the 4th quarter. We just dont have a realistic defensive matchup for KVH but Erob. And where was he tonight?


If Curry gives us flatline consistency and not peaks and troughs.. in this case a large trough in the 2nd half we can put the better match up on Horn without sacrificing our offensive output 

Dawg is strictly a garbage points scorer .. Dupree has more ability to score .. so we put Dupree in because we need the offense without sacrificing defense too much .. Dupree still being a better cover than Eddie Robinson who didn't play at all

The reality is is that if Eddy was giving us what we needed on the offensive end and getting position if he wasn't stuffed .. we score more points .. we can put the pure defender on Horn which is Dawg when they make their run 

I can explain it any simpler than that


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I have to say that KVH going off was frustrating, but much like Houston going off in the first Quarter.
> 
> I think it's obvious why Skiles hatesusing a zone defense. The zone gives opportunities for guys on the outside to hit, open or semi-open shots. If they are hitting them, like NY did tonite, it's game over.
> ...


I think tonight wasnt Skiles best effort, but he and the club are getting better. But anytime a team is fielded with its best 3 being a guy who played in the NBDL 2 weeks ago, your going to have trouble.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I think tonight wasnt Skiles best effort, but he and the club are getting better. But anytime a team is fielded with its best 3 being a guy who played in the NBDL 2 weeks ago, your going to have trouble.


Brad Miller wasn't drafted 

It can happen 

So just because someone was a dog a couple of weeks ago doesn't mean that they are in fact talented with upside. THe scouts don't always get it right 

There is a litany of missed opportunity in the league either in the 2nd round or undrafted free agents for those players to come out and kick arse over high lottery picks 

Being the draft junkie that you are you should know that better than anyone


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I have to say that KVH going off was frustrating, but much like Houston going off in the first Quarter.
> 
> I think it's obvious why Skiles hatesusing a zone defense. The zone gives opportunities for guys on the outside to hit, open or semi-open shots. If they are hitting them, like NY did tonite, it's game over.
> ...


Actually .. if we went with Eddy ( if he got position and was effective , AD , JYD and Crawford and Kirk... we would not have needed to use the zone . Particularly if it was tight down the stretch and we intercahnged Dupes and Crawford on D and O


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> If Curry gives us flatline consistency and not peaks and troughs.. in this case a large trough in the 2nd half we can put the better match up on Horn without sacrificing our offensive output
> ...


FJ. I like you. Your a great poster. But I think this is a major reach. Let me give you the same logic.

My dad put 5000 in Bank of Batavia, which was bought by Bank of Wheaton, which was bought by Gary Wheaton bank which was bought by First Chicago which was bought by NBD which was bought by Bank One which was bought by JP Morgan. So who does my dad blame when he has an issue with the bank?

The point is, Curry deserves blame for this year. But for this game, he did great when given a chance. The knicks made some adjustments and Skiles was quick with the yank. Where was Erob? He has been playing ok recently. He is 6-9 and the best option to guard a hot KVH. Dont blame Curry for Skiles not playing erob on him. Do we blame Curry for Houston being hot in the 2nd? we cant blame Curry for other peoples responsibility


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller wasn't drafted
> ...


Dupree was in the NBDL 2 weeks ago for a reason. Ofcourse he could emerge as a good to even great player in time. But he isnt going from NBDL to legit starting SF in the NBA in 2 weeks. Did Brad Miller go from undrafted FA to MVP candidate his first 2 weeks in the league, it took him 6 years. It will take Dupree atleast half that time to establish himself as a starter in the league, if he ever does


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> FJ. I like you. Your a great poster. But I think this is a major reach. Let me give you the same logic.
> ...


All of them 

Banks suck 



> The point is, Curry deserves blame for this year. But for this game, he did great when given a chance. The knicks made some adjustments and Skiles was quick with the yank. Where was Erob? He has been playing ok recently. He is 6-9 and the best option to guard a hot KVH. Dont blame Curry for Skiles not playing erob on him. Do we blame Curry for Houston being hot in the 2nd? we cant blame Curry for other peoples responsibility


I think your initial analogy is flawed

A game of basketball is much more symbiotic .. much more precise with a bunch of co dependent parts effecting the outcome .. real cause and effect stuff

We all may disagree from time to time about that cause and effect relationship as to how it determines an outcome.. but hey we all have different opinions so that's cool 

I don't think ERob is the best option for KVH .... Dawg is a a far better option IMO . I don't think ERob has got the mongrel to make Horn go weak in the poop . Dawg has and can cover Horn outside and inside a lot better .. although the coverage required was on him outside . You don't need to be super quick to guard Horn.. hence ERob .. you just have to muscle him .. push him around beat him in the head .. and he folds . That's why he's been traded so much 

And yes I do blame EC if someone is the best cover but its not appropriate to put him in the game because of what you give up offnsively if you #1 offensive guy is not fit enough to maintain position and do his thing 

See... cause and effect


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> All of them
> ...


There was a great piece about cause and effect in the Matrix 2. Well we dont agree on this one FJ. But I like your posts and you debate like a man. That is respectable. and i gave you a 5 for that


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Dupree was in the NBDL 2 weeks ago for a reason. Ofcourse he could emerge as a good to even great player in time. But he isnt going from NBDL to legit starting SF in the NBA in 2 weeks. Did Brad Miller go from undrafted FA to MVP candidate his first 2 weeks in the league, it took him 6 years. It will take Dupree atleast half that time to establish himself as a starter in the league, if he ever does


Brad Miller in his first season with Charlotte had a 32 point performance and several teen point and teen rebounding performances

He just had a predisposed view about him with all the sheep following each other unable to see the talent that was there

Brad Miller when he signed with the Bulls was advised by his agent over that summer not to work out in case he risked injury and missed out on a contract as FA was bereft of big men 

By January .. Pink proclaimed that in 1 month of solid performances Brad Miller was the best Center we had had in 10 years 

Miller was so taken for granted by our joke of a front office that we dealt him because we scared about paying him and because they foolishly believed that 3 high schoolers were going to take the league by storm 

Miller still got no respect when he was on Indy and Indy inexplicably let him go for a L tax that now won't exist past this year 

OK so he was an allstar last year but it was puntuated with .. hell if Miller is an allstar things are crook in the East 

Now he's legit playing on the high flying Kings

*The point is is that whilst Miller has improved incrementally .. he was always a player right from the get go ( when he got back from his broekn hand in season 1 ) *

Truth is he was always a player but no one realised how much because of ignorant prejudices and stereotypes 

I'll beat my drum for a minute .. I was like the only one that championed him when we signed him a few years ago and everyone talked crap about him 

Anyway .... Dupree may not take that long to get his love if he keeps giving us what he's giving us and whilst he may not develop into marqee MVP .. nor will Brad Miller for that matter .. but they are just two examples out of many who are and will be fine NBA players for a long time that were passed over 

And the line between these undrafted types to late 2nd round picks is sooooooo fine .. that I include them at the same pecking level


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> There was a great piece about cause and effect in the Matrix 2. Well we dont agree on this one FJ. But I like your posts and you debate like a man. That is respectable. and i gave you a 5 for that


Right backatchya lucas


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller in his first season with Charlotte had a 32 point performance and several teen point and teen rebounding performances
> ...


There is a ton of guys from the CBA and smaller schools and 2nd round and undrafted types who have made it. I wont argue with you on that. But to say Dupree is a competent starting 3 only 2 weeks out of the NBDL is a bit of a reach. Can he make it? Sure. He looks good. But he is still a rookie, an undrafted one at that. It doesnt happen overnight. Lets give him atleast a half season before we can say that he is legit. The fact is that the Bulls roster has no balance whatsover. Tons of 4s, tons of 1s and no 3s. its a very scary thought to know that Dupree is our best 3. Thats not a slap at dupree as it goes to show how bad Pips knee is and Erob has fallen. But I cant think of a team in the NBA who is worse then us at the 3. In fact, I cant think of a team who is worst at ANY POSITION then us then we are at the 3. Dupree might solve the problem long haul. But he certainly hasnt done it in 2 weeks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Before we remember the past too fondly, I remember a pretty unbearable initial stretch when a fat and out of shape Miller was benched for Brian Fellows... err... Michael Ruffin.

Brad took a pretty big leap in his second season with us. For most of the first, however, he was pretty forgettable owing to his fatness.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

FJ its been great chatting with you here. Lets pick this up tomorrow, i want to get a couple of Zs before watching some soccer.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Before we remember the past too fondly, I remember a pretty unbearable initial stretch when a fat and out of shape Miller was benched for Brian Fellows... err... Michael Ruffin.
> 
> Brad took a pretty big leap in his second season with us. For most of the first, however, he was pretty forgettable owing to his fatness.


Mike

Do you recall that he was advised by his agent not to work out over that summer in free agency ?

That's why he was out of shape as they didn;t want to risk injury and piss away their chances of a fat payday which he got 

So yah he was behind Ruff in the pecking order.. through the season start and he broke his hand and was out 6 weeks and didn't come back until Christmas

When he came back he rounded back into shape through January /February and he didn't look back and that was season one


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> FJ its been great chatting with you here. Lets pick this up tomorrow, i want to get a couple of Zs before watching some soccer.


Ditto


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Actually Mike ..

As I recall at that deadline .. Indy offered Best for Brad and the Knicks were trying to pawn Erick Strickland for him 

:laugh: 

Just goes to show that some things never change 

Good players have crap trade value on bad teams and medicore players on red hot teams ( Indy and Knicks had recently been to the Finals in 2000 and 1999 respectively ) have overinflated trade value

That's why when your crap and your trying to deal pieces for pieces you are never dealing from a position of strength 

Don't know what Scott Layden was thinking with Harrington for Crawford.. someone forgot to tell him he was in violation of this theory because his team actually sucks


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> 2. Jamal and Kirk complement each other more than we know. It was painful to see one or the other go at the start of the 4th. Kirk was out for 2 minutes, they roll 8. Jamal sits out for 4 minutes, they roll 8 more. Van Horn was feeling it, but I just feel we would've been better off with these two in.
> 
> Skiles helped kill the momentumum. He should have kept Kirk in the 4th WITH Jamal to at least help keep the o in sync while Horny was going off. Eddy should've shown up, but we had this game. Had it.


Word.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Sentence.


----------

